# I'm getting a yak



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys! My father in law bought me a kayak as a Christmas gift, and i wanted your imput on it. It would be used strictly for inshore trout, drum, flounder, etc. It is the *Sun Dolphin Excursion 10 SS*

And i want to know if it is:
Stable-
Large enough- 
Easy to paddle-
Good to begin on-
Enough storage space-

Also, what should I add to it?

Thanks!
-Got Fish?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

My suggestion, if you want to stay with a Sun Dolphin in the 10' range then switch it out to the Journey. A sit on top is a better fishing platform IMO then a sit in kayak.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

speckhunter80 said:


> My suggestion, if you want to stay with a Sun Dolphin in the 10' range then switch it out to the Journey. A sit on top is a better fishing platform IMO then a sit in kayak.


Are sit-on kayaks just as stable?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Actually, more importantly:

My father in law gave it to me as a gift card for dicks sporting goods. So, i am not attached to the kayak itself, but whatever I get must be purchased at dicks. So, What do you guys recommend? I would like to stay at $450 or below. Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Dicks has big sales on 2016 merchandise this time of year. Especially kayaks and fishing gear. You'll be able to get a better boat for that 450$. They have yaks stacked all over the stores with reduced prices right now. Or hit their website hard and get em to ship to store.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Oister said:


> Dicks has big sales on 2016 merchandise this time of year. Especially kayaks and fishing gear. You'll be able to get a better boat for that 450$. They have yaks stacked all over the stores with reduced prices right now. Or hit their website hard and get em to ship to store.


Im looking at the Field and Stream Eagle Talon 120.

Seems plenty big enought for me... I'm 6'0" 170lbs 
All the reviews I have read say its great with minor adjustments and plenty of room to customize. And, they say it often goes on sale at massive discounts becuase field and stream is a dicks owned company.

Thoughts on the Field and Stream Eagle Talon 120?

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

The F&S ET12 is a decent kayak for the $$. It comes ready to fish but beware...the stock seat is not comfortable for long outages. Well, almost ready...does not include the paddle or PFD. Those two items are most important! Most folks install a better seat like the Feel Free Kingfisher so that is an easy fix...it has much more padding! Not something you have to do at the start but highly recommend it if you plan to be in it for more than 3-4 hours. I have two of these kayaks now. I've used one regularly for 5 yrs, the other is just a spare for my son or friends. The back compartment does not accommodate a crate too well but I use it to store a cooler for fish and such. It tracks decent and I have no real complaint with it so far. Would I like a Hobie, Jackson or Native.....sure but I like you needed to use my $'s wisely and get what was affordable at the time. I have modified mine over the last 3 yrs by adding a full length anchor trolley system, slide rails with rod holders on each side, and a Fish Finder w/side mount transducer. I have had some good times with it! One day I would like to have a Hobie Mirage or Native Slayer so I could fish and move around at the same time!! Until then, I will keep on catching with what I got and I do catch fish with it!
Not sure where you live but if you are close to my area you are welcome to try one before you spend your money. I would hate to tell you to buy something and then you not be satisfied with it!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok, thanks for all the help.

Right now i am trying to create a checklist to estimate what my final price should be.

I could use suggestions on what accessories I should get with the kayak.

I know I need/want a: 
Fishfinder - any recommended brand? Assuming Lowrance and Humminbird 
Paddle - does it matter if you get an expensive one?
PFD - recommended brand?

What else should I add?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have been using a Lowrance Hook-4 with Down Imaging & chart plotter since Father's day and I really like it. If you don't need the DI and chart plotter, I think the base unit would still be really good.

Definitely get a carbon fiber paddle (much lighter and sturdy than an aluminum shaft): http://www.outdoorplay.com/Aquaboun...Kayak-Paddle?gclid=CKiq46nEnNECFUOHswodBB4D6g

The NRS Chinook is a great PFD and probably one of the most popular: http://www.nrs.com/product/21501/nrs-chinook-mesh-back-fishing-pfd-closeout

I wouldn't add anything else, not even a rod holder until you take it out fishing a couple times and see what you need. You will most likely want an anchor trolley and anchor or stake out pole, but you can make one from a few stainless steel carabiners and some 550 cord, but take it out before you even add that.

If you are planning to take it out before spring, then you'll need some dry gear (preferably a paddling suit or dry suit but at a minimum, waders, dry top and wading belt(s)). That will set you back anywhere from $450.00 to $1,000.00. Otherwise, do some research on the web and Youtube about rigging options until the water is warm enough.

Have fun!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I really like the NRS Chinook for the PFD. Also, I will look at getting a carbon fiber paddle. I was looking at fishfinders today and like the Lowrance a lot. I truly know NOTHING about fishfinders (have never used one in my life) so I have a few friends that have boats so I will ask them for some help. I will primarily use the yak in spring and summer months so cold weather gear is not a problem for me. Im happy to say I think I have narrowed down my kayak choices to 2 yaks!! It's been a lot of research but I like the two options.

I'm down to the Field and Stream Eagle Talon 12: http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11279269
or 
the Ascend FS12T : Cant find a link but saw it in store

What do you guys think about these two? I would love to hear pros and cons of each, how they track, and their stability. Thank you so much, everyone has made this quite painless to decide on a yak. I am excited to officially become a member of the Kayak fishing community!!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

FYI www.levelsix.com has all their gear 30% off thru today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2016)

Got Fish? said:


> I really like the NRS Chinook for the PFD. Also, I will look at getting a carbon fiber paddle. I was looking at fishfinders today and like the Lowrance a lot. I truly know NOTHING about fishfinders (have never used one in my life) so I have a few friends that have boats so I will ask them for some help. I will primarily use the yak in spring and summer months so cold weather gear is not a problem for me. Im happy to say I think I have narrowed down my kayak choices to 2 yaks!! It's been a lot of research but I like the two options.
> 
> I'm down to the Field and Stream Eagle Talon 12: http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11279269
> or
> ...


Isn't ascend bass pro brand? I thought u were limited to dicks? Dicks carries old town and perception. Good boats too. Go there and yank them down and sit in them. Make a mess cause it's ur $$.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Oister said:


> Isn't ascend bass pro brand? I thought u were limited to dicks? Dicks carries old town and perception. Good boats too. Go there and yank them down and sit in them. Make a mess cause it's ur $$.


I was, but realized I have other uses for the gift card to dicks... The Eagle Talon is still my favorite. I sat in a bunch at dicks, but they didnt have the eagle talon in stock so I am yet to try it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

Got Fish? said:


> I was, but realized I have other uses for the gift card to dicks... The Eagle Talon is still my favorite. I sat in a bunch at dicks, but they didnt have the eagle talon in stock so I am yet to try it out.


Sweet dude!!! Decision made!!! When u put your long rods up for sale make sure you include trades. I have a few nice kayak rods


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Oister said:


> Sweet dude!!! Decision made!!! When u put your long rods up for sale make sure you include trades. I have a few nice kayak rods


I am beyond thrilled with my decision! Now the negotiating begins LOL! My last question (I think) is fishfinders. I know nothing about them (seriously nothing). I have never used one so don't know how to read one or anything. So right now I am watching YouTube videos on how to use them. So far I think I like Lowrance the most, and I want it small enough that it doesn't get in my way but large enough that I can still easily see it (I have good vision so its not a huge deal). Also, I would like one with a gps and downimaging. I dont want to spend more than $250 not including battery. If I understand it correctly, all of them come with a transducer which can be mounted under hull or through a scupper plug, and then I have to buy a standard marina battery to put in the hull of the yak. Does the battery have to be a full size 12v or can they run on less? What type of fishfinders do you recommend for what I am trying to acheive? I will stay inshore mostly creeks and rivers of Oak Island. Thanks!!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

There are a few options for your transducer, depending on how you want to mount the fishfinder. You can use the Lowrance scupper mount (some people have to modify these a little to make them fit right), a trandsucer arm or thru the hull. This page shows examples of each: http://centralcoastkayakfishing.com/cckf/index.php?topic=3477.0

I shoot mine thru the hull of my Wilderness Systems Ride 135 with the transducer mounted in a patty of duct seal like the first thru hull picture on that page and It works really well. The water temp reading is 2 degrees higher that the actual water temp, but with the Lowrance units, you can adjust the calibration setting to account for that if you want. My sonar and DI are plenty clear and I haven't had any issues with sensitivity.

I used this page's idea for mounting the finder itself. I cut a piece of plastic cutting board instead of using the plastic electrical cover and just put the transducer on a flat part of the hull under the foot peg area:
http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/08/diy-kayak-fish-finder-install-2012.html

You don't need a full size marine battery. A sealed lead acid battery works great and is small and light weight. I recharge it before I go for a couple hours and I have been out 10 to 12 hours and have never had it die on me. I use this one:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/UPG-85945-UPG-85945-UB1270-Sealed-Lead-Acid-Battery/21618587


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> There are a few options for your transducer, depending on how you want to mount the fishfinder. You can use the Lowrance scupper mount (some people have to modify these a little to make them fit right), a trandsucer arm or thru the hull. This page shows examples of each: http://centralcoastkayakfishing.com/cckf/index.php?topic=3477.0
> 
> I shoot mine thru the hull of my Wilderness Systems Ride 135 with the transducer mounted in a patty of duct seal like the first thru hull picture on that page and It works really well. The water temp reading is 2 degrees higher that the actual water temp, but with the Lowrance units, you can adjust the calibration setting to account for that if you want. My sonar and DI are plenty clear and I haven't had any issues with sensitivity.
> 
> ...


Ok, this really helped me a lot! I think I will go with mounting the transducer on a flat part of the hull, because it will be most out of the way and seems easiest. But, I will also look further into the scupper mount, because I like how neat and organized it is. This may be a stupid question, but does the FF only read directly under the kayak or does it read in front of the kayak. So basically, when using lures and marking fish on the FF should I paddle backward and then cast where I found the structure or does the FF read in front of the kayak? Also, I am nervous that the transducer wont be tucked up enough on the eagle talon 12, so I dont want to hit an oyster bed or something and destroy my transducer. What is the best way to avoid this?

Thanks!!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

The fishfinder reads under the boat, to the front , back & sides. How far depends on the transducer and the frequency you use as well as water depth. The sonar signal goes down in the shape of a cone (or narrow beam for DI). Google "transducer cone angle chart" and you'll get a better understanding. With my Hook-4 on high chirp, I can see my jig through the water colum out to 3 or 4 ft to the side in 15 to 20 ft of water. The possibility of running up on oyster beds etc is exactly why I decided to put my transducer inside the hull.
Check out the educational articles at doctorsonar.com. lots of great info there.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> The fishfinder reads under the boat, to the front , back & sides. How far depends on the transducer and the frequency you use as well as water depth. The sonar signal goes down in the shape of a cone (or narrow beam for DI). Google "transducer cone angle chart" and you'll get a better understanding. With my Hook-4 on high chirp, I can see my jig through the water colum out to 3 or 4 ft to the side in 15 to 20 ft of water. The possibility of running up on oyster beds etc is exactly why I decided to put my transducer inside the hull.
> Check out the educational articles at doctorsonar.com. lots of great info there.


Does the plastic not affect the sonar?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It doesn't affect it at all. If you wanted a unit with side scan sonar, you would need the transducer in the water, but for regular sonar and down imaging, thru hull is fine.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> It doesn't affect it at all. If you wanted a unit with side scan sonar, you would need the transducer in the water, but for regular sonar and down imaging, thru hull is fine.


Will it be able to take water temps after the hull is the same temp as the water?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have compared my temp reading to other boaters & kayakers with theirs in the water and it reads 2 degrees higher than the actual temp. My fishfinder has a setting where you can adjust the temp calibration to a known temp so it will read correctly, but I haven't adjusted it, I just subtract 2 degrees from what I see on the screen.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> I have compared my temp reading to other boaters & kayakers with theirs in the water and it reads 2 degrees higher than the actual temp. My fishfinder has a setting where you can adjust the temp calibration to a known temp so it will read correctly, but I haven't adjusted it, I just subtract 2 degrees from what I see on the screen.


Ok thanks! Too mount it, if I understand correctly I should make a well of duct seal and then just secure the transducer with duct seal. I saw a video of someone pouring water in the well. Is that necessary for them to work or was he just trying to get a more accurate temp reading? Sorry for all these newbie questions!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I think people use the wet well to make sure there are no air bubbles between the transducer and the plastic. It may help with the temp reading. I personally don't think the wet well is necessary. Just make a patty of the duct seal as flat as you can and thick enough to cover the bottom 3/4 portion of the transducer and mash in down with a slight twisting motion to work it down into the duct seal. Just use the type of duct seal that comes as a 1 lb plug, not the type that is in the small plastic buckets.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/GARDNER-...50058&wl11=online&wl12=45823006&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> I think people use the wet well to make sure there are no air bubbles between the transducer and the plastic. It may help with the temp reading. I personally don't think the wet well is necessary. Just make a patty of the duct seal as flat as you can and thick enough to cover the bottom 3/4 portion of the transducer and mash in down with a slight twisting motion to work it down into the duct seal. Just use the type of duct seal that comes as a 1 lb plug, not the type that is in the small plastic buckets.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/GARDNER-...50058&wl11=online&wl12=45823006&wl13=&veh=sem


Sounds Good! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

After reading all the reviews, I see that the Eagle Talon 12 often goes on sale. To all of you that own one, do you know around when they usually get massive discounts? Right now it is only at an 8% discount...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Got Fish,
What types of waters will you fish? NC is a big state.
Shallow freshwater, brackish water, or saltwater? Can you describe your primary water?

Joe


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

ComeOnFish said:


> Got Fish,
> What types of waters will you fish? NC is a big state.
> Shallow freshwater, brackish water, or saltwater? Can you describe your primary water?
> 
> Joe


I'm primarily at Oak island. I will be inshore: creeks, canals, and relatively flat water. I will NOT be going off shore and open ocean, and I don't see myself ever doing so.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Most kayaks are stable as long as you are NOT a clumsy person. It will feel unstable at first, but you will become comfortable with whichever kayak you get. As long as you have decent balance, any kayak for your first kayak will be OK. This is going to be a gift, so just enjoy it. You can always upgrade. No reason to get the best before you know how comfortable you are on the water.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

wannabeangler said:


> Most kayaks are stable as long as you are NOT a clumsy person. It will feel unstable at first, but you will become comfortable with whichever kayak you get. As long as you have decent balance, any kayak for your first kayak will be OK. This is going to be a gift, so just enjoy it. You can always upgrade. No reason to get the best before you know how comfortable you are on the water.


Great!! My last concern is about how wet you get in a SOT. Is chop constantly coming over the edge of the kayak or is that every once in a while. I don't mind getting a little wet but would like to avoid getting completely soaked. So, do you only get a slightly wet or are you being bombarded with water from chop? thanks! Sorry for all these dumb questions.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Got Fish? said:


> I'm primarily at Oak island. I will be inshore: creeks, canals, and relatively flat water. I will NOT be going off shore and open ocean, and I don't see myself ever doing so.


Gotfish,
Sorry for the late response. My grand kids (and their parents) left yesterday. Let say it bluntly.
I google mapped Oak Island. Based on my limited NC fishing experience and some FL (similar to Oak Island waters), here are my comments:

Soon, you will prefer a 12' + kayak (in length in general)over a short kayak. a 10' will be less stable and slower than a 12' most of the case. Paddling several miles (in your case over 10 miles) will be common thing once you kayak fishing.

In your water, you don't need a charter plotter on your FF. you can use landmarks to find your honey holes. A basic FF is all you need for next few years or forever if you don't venture out to other waters. The bottom (depths) of your water doesn't change rapidly or frequently unlike freshwater lakes or rivers. All you need a depth finder. in your water fish reading may not be applicable. Fish readings in the shallow water, shallower than 10-12', are inapplicable for the most of the time in your water. You want to know the depths. depths may be the most important thing in your water. If you find channels deeper than 12-15', you may actually recognize the size-able fish.

I think a 10 footer is too short for stability (you will have boat wakes), equipment, and for the speed. Reentry to a 10' SOT is very hard or impossible for the most of the kayakers. Spend more money on the kayak and save money on FF (fish finder). You probably need a basic FF with color. A basic FF doesn't require much AMP (electricity). you can operate a basic FF with a 7 AMP 12V SLA battery for a 10+ hour fishing. Some basic FF comes with GPS (to save way points). you need a 12 AMP battery for upper scale FF.

Tether every thing, especially all rods on your kayak.

Joe


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

ComeOnFish said:


> Gotfish,
> Sorry for the late response. My grand kids (and their parents) left yesterday. Let say it bluntly.
> I google mapped Oak Island. Based on my limited NC fishing experience and some FL (similar to Oak Island waters), here are my comments:
> 
> ...


Great! I have decided on the Eagle Talon 12 which is a 12' kayak. Also, the FF I have decided on is pretty basic (Lowrance Hook 4). So it sounds like I am in good shape! Thanks everybody!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Got Fish? said:


> Great!! My last concern is about how wet you get in a SOT. Is chop constantly coming over the edge of the kayak or is that every once in a while. I don't mind getting a little wet but would like to avoid getting completely soaked. So, do you only get a slightly wet or are you being bombarded with water from chop? thanks! Sorry for all these dumb questions.


My brother-in-law has the Eagle 12 and he does fine. Getting wet is a part of kayaking. You will experience all the answers to your questions after you actually get out on the water and experience it for yourself. Some of us have kayaking for many years. Our input and advice is just that, input and advice. You have to experience each of these issues yourself once you get into the sport.


----------

